# What do you think?



## Again71 (Mar 31, 2011)

One month out of the second EA in one year- everything has been good but I have suspected a possible prepaid cell phone, but not confirmed. Once confronted, and he said he would never talk to her again, but I never saw her number show up on the cell log, how did he contact her to tell her not to contact him?

Anyways, she had a cell phone with an out of state number. Today when I peeked at his cell phone log I noticed the same 3 digit exchange but with our local area code instead of the out of state area code. She did move to this state. The call came in when I ran to the store, then there was the immediate call to his voicemail. That follows the same pattern as before. A soon as i left, they would talk.

Opinions please. Coincidence or something else? I hate always being on guard!

Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Again71 said:


> One month out of the second EA in one year- everything has been good but I have suspected a possible prepaid cell phone, but not confirmed. Once confronted, and he said he would never talk to her again, but I never saw her number show up on the cell log, how did he contact her to tell her not to contact him?
> 
> Anyways, she had a cell phone with an out of state number. Today when I peeked at his cell phone log I noticed the same 3 digit exchange but with our local area code instead of the out of state area code. She did move to this state. The call came in when I ran to the store, then there was the immediate call to his voicemail. That follows the same pattern as before. A soon as i left, they would talk.
> 
> ...


It sounds suspicous. Can you get ahold of his phone and call the number yourself to see who answers?


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

Call the number, find out who it is!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

My cell phone is the ONLY phone I use. I don't use my home phone for anything, don't give it out, don't pick it up. I have 4 different phone numbers which all route to my one cell phone. It's not intended to be suspicious, merely a practical thing to do.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It's still happening between them.


----------



## Again71 (Mar 31, 2011)

I remembered the number, blocked my number and called it....went to a general voice mail box with the computer voice just listing the number. Darn!

So I just googled the number, obviously comes back to a cell phone but registered in the city she lives in. 

Time to put the detective hat back on! Guess all the doting hes been doing is a cover up to make me think hes done with her !


I am not saying anything or even hint that I am suspicious!

I am going on a week long beach vacation in one month- this should be interesting.

UGH!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

I know it sucks.. trust your gut, you know whats going on


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

I agree with Lilyana...call the number and take it from there. Let her know that you are on to her. No, you shouldn't have to be on guard, but take it from someone who has been there as well, ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

For about 5 bucks, an online service called Intelius can tell you who that number is registered to.

DOH! RWB done posted that. Sorry!


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

better yet, pm me the number and I will call lol.


----------



## Again71 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats what I am going to do! I will update tomorrow. 

I can't believe he would actually leave the number in his phone- he always deleted it before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

